# muding around windows/doors



## ryanh (Dec 4, 2009)

Hopefully that picture came out ok. Should the gap around the window/door be completely filled in?. I know the trim will cover it, but for the sake of making it the same level as the window for the trim to fit good.. But wouldn't the window contract in the cold and just end up cracking the mud anways?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

they usually use foam around the cracks as far as making a flat plane for the trim I would not worry about it a good carpenter knows how to lay the trim on flat and there is always caulking you can do around the woodwork where it lays on the drywall. (Within reason of course)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

For the very reason of expansion/contraction DO NOT fill in the gap, and do not router too tightly. Spot all your fasteners same as the field unless you are certain trim will entirely cover.


----------



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

*Perfect Answer*

Perfect answer in every way Darren:thumbup:


----------



## ryanh (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats what I thought, thanks guys for confirming


----------

